# Spring Catfish Tournament At The Tank???



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anyone interested in having one? Just thinking out loud.



.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Could be. 
When you thinkin?

Rules?
Have to be pier or bank, or are boats allowed?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

That would be fun.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Whatever happened to the "Catman guided" trip to the Tank targeting Black Drum?? :fishing:


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

catman said:


> Anyone interested in having one? Just thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 this is cool! im looking forward for this one....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Whatever happened to the "Catman guided" trip to the Tank targeting Black Drum?? :fishing:


Cali you know from a previous post I don't fish for Black Drum but I'd be more than happy to share the rail with you for some catfish action.:fishing:


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. Anybody down for a pot? Depending on how many shows up we could do top three, or winner take all.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I think the top 3 is a good choice. It gives every one a chance to win something and some lucky guy has a chance of winning it all. Do you guys think a $20.00 entry fee is OK or is that too much? Keep the ideas coming.:fishing:


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

I think Im in for this one... just update us for the date and time


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll work up a draft and post it later this evening. It's great to see some interest.:fishing:


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

opcorn::fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys here's a rough and dirty draft of the tournament. What do you guys think?

CHOPTANK PIER CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN - Saturday May 9th, 2015
WHERE - Talbot County Side
TIME - 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM
REGISTRATION CUT OFF - 9:00 AM
CHECK IN - 2:15 PM
COST - To Be Determined

RULES
1. All species of catfish are eligible.
2. All fish must be caught from Talbot County side of pier.
3. Fish will be measured from tip of nose to fork in tail and not the end of tail.
4. All contestants must have valid saltwater license.
5. No more than two rods may be used.
Note: Registration and check-in to be done at Catman's pier cart.
LET'S HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Is someone going to be eating these catfish?


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

May not enter but might have to come and check it out and do some fishing. Could be a good learning experience


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Is someone going to be eating these catfish?


I'll take all the cats that you guys don't want. They're just about my favorite eating fish. I'll trade a lb of rock for a lb of cats any day.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

light tackler said:


> May not enter but might have to come and check it out and do some fishing. Could be a good learning experience


Hey even a novice can win the tournament. There's no rocket science involved here. I'll even set up you rods with my super secret catfish rig.:fishing:


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

catman said:


> Hey even a novice can win the tournament. There's no rocket science involved here. I'll even set up you rods with my super secret catfish rig.:fishing:


Might have to take you up on that  Hopefully I can make it down


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

light tackler said:


> Might have to take you up on that  Hopefully I can make it down


I'm looking forward to it. Mark that calendar now.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

light tackler said:


> May not enter but might have to come and check it out and do some fishing. Could be a good learning experience


Bottom rig with 2-3oz and fresh chicken livers. Probably would use 3/0-5/0 hook. Blood worms or cut bait works great too.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Whatever happened to the "Catman guided" trip to the Tank targeting Black Drum?? :fishing:


Last spring, a guy fishing next to me at St. Michael's hooked a nice one that measured 35 inches! Very impressed -- yes, you can land them on the tank.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Can't make that weekend. Hopefully there is a good turn out and we can do another one in august maybe at conowingo dam.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

how we gonna determine the fishing spot? raffle draw maybe?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

i cant make it ill be on our annual rockfishing charter that morning. you guys knock em dead though. im looking forward to lots of pics and tales.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Padwas said:


> how we gonna determine the fishing spot? raffle draw maybe?


Not sure what you mean. The Choptank Pier on the Talbot County side is almost 3/4 of mile long. You pick your own spot.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

catman said:


> Not sure what you mean. The Choptank Pier on the Talbot County side is almost 3/4 of mile long. You pick your own spot.


ok sometime the pro knows some goodspot in the pier...basically its pick your own spot....


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Well if it's for catfish you won't have to walk out far.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hmmm, it does sound like fun, but I'm thinking May 9th I may be wrestling black drum and striped ones onto the beach at Chincoteague ... however, if not, then I am game for cats ... those flatheads are very tasty!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Well if it's for catfish you won't have to walk out far.


You are absolutely right. That's one reason why I chose The Tank for our tournament. There's plenty of room so there's no crowding and you can catch them anywhere along the pier. I might add though, for the bigger cats they'll be towards the far end of the pier in deeper water.:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm, it does sound like fun, but I'm thinking May 9th I may be wrestling black drum and striped ones onto the beach at Chincoteague ... however, if not, then I am game for cats ... those flatheads are very tasty!


That shouldn't be a problem. You can fish the tournament on Sat 5/9 then take off and wrestle those black drum and striped ones onto the beach at Chincoteague Saturday night and all day Sunday. What more could a guy want?:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang that date doesn't work for me. Haven't been to the tank in a while  Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Count me in. I have never fished in a tournament, been wanting to for a long time.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm, it does sound like fun, but I'm thinking May 9th I may be wrestling black drum and striped ones onto the beach at Chincoteague ... however, if not, then I am game for cats ... those flatheads are very tasty!


Here...Here! I'll be surf fishing at Broadkill Beach in Delaware for the annual run of trophy Black Drum myself then heading down to IRI for some quality Striper fishing myself.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Here...Here! I'll be surf fishing at Broadkill Beach in Delaware for the annual run of trophy Black Drum myself then heading down to IRI for some quality Striper fishing myself.


Ooooo....tank on Saturday then spend the night in IR and hit the morning tide shift.....need to get my Delaware surf permit for the truck asap.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Ooooo....tank on Saturday then spend the night in IR and hit the morning tide shift.....need to get my Delaware surf permit for the truck asap.


you might need a bank loan now. The fee increased on February 15th so I think it's 180/yr for non residents.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Ooooo....tank on Saturday then spend the night in IR and hit the morning tide shift.....need to get my Delaware surf permit for the truck asap.


Your right on!.......The perfect weekend on Delmarva in May!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

markedwards said:


> you might need a bank loan now. The fee increased on February 15th so I think it's 180/yr for non residents.


FML.....oh well it'll be even more incentive to make the trip. Will I be able to catch a glimpse of the bucket cast? I have been practicing and tweaking my technique and would love have a lesson, if you would please sir?


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow, now THIS sounds like an interesting event  Carp peak in the shallows May/June as well...you never know what's gonna tank your bait away.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

*Catfish Tournament - ChopTank*

I might be interested in joining the tournament , I havent been to the Tank in some time.
I think it was at nite when I caught that 23" croaker with catman and gave it to him so he didn't go home skunked. Remember!!!!! Haha, Trigger


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> I might be interested in joining the tournament , I havent been to the Tank in some time.
> I think it was at nite when I caught that 23" croaker with catman and gave it to him so he didn't go home skunked. Remember!!!!! Haha, Trigger


Man that was back in 2002, almost 13 yrs ago. How long are you going to rub it in? Yea I remember helping land that monster in my pier net. Biggest croaker I've ever seen. At first I thought it was a large rock fish. Anyhoo I'd be great if you could make the tournament. I've also been hoping that Shaggy would chime in.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Wow, now THIS sounds like an interesting event  Carp peak in the shallows May/June as well...you never know what's gonna tank your bait away.


Hope you can make it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Quote Originally Posted by chesapeakecarper View Post 

Wow, now THIS sounds like an interesting event Carp peak in the shallows May/June as well...you never know what's gonna tank your bait away



catman said:


> Hope you can make it.


BTW how's the train layout coming along?


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

For a Christmas present the Missus granted me 1/2 of the basement as Train Room. I have the design complete mentally (branchline) and partially via Anyrail software, materials ready to seal the floor and block walls. I've been buying O scale 2 rail locomotives lately; got 5 and bidding on another ebay right now. So...coming along!

aka Pat Kelly


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pat if I was gust starting knowing what I know now, I'd definitely go 2 rail scale. Glad your making progress. Hope you can find time to join us at The Tank. 

AKA Wild Mary


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

catman said:


> You are absolutely right. That's one reason why I chose The Tank for our tournament. There's plenty of room so there's no crowding and you can catch them anywhere along the pier. I might add though, for the bigger cats they'll be towards the far end of the pier in deeper water.:fishing:


Navigational beacons aren't just for boaters ya know


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Navigational beacons aren't just for boaters ya know


Not so loud Pat..


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

And pilings aren't just fancy things to hold up bridges either


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I see someone has local knowledge.:fishing:


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Me as a kid at home on Middle River.

No not really; it's just that I've been doing this kind if thing since ~ 1971 11ish years old fishing Ramona's Pier in Edgewater. where I was first introduced to cats and carps and a bunch else as a kid, and now going on 60 I know more great Bay places to fish than I ever will have the chance in my lifetime. A good fisherman NEVER reveals their spots but I throw some bones around for the next generation, whom needs all the help they can get since old-school angling seems a bygone art and past time.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pat I spent many nights fishing Ramona's Pier in Edgewater - make that Edgemere. That was truly a great spot for cats and once in a while I'd catch hog choakers. I loved being able to have my gal jug filled with beer at the bar. So you grew up on Middle River. I own a slip at Bowley's Marina and spend most of my time fishing the upper bay.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea, EdgeMERE...I worked for the County out of EdgeWATER (on the banks of the South River) for 11+ years; I work out of a Millersville Office now....Senior moment. Dad used to drop me off early morn and pick me up in the afternoon, with a bag lunch and enough $ for a drink and in case they came along collecting $ pier fee from the bar. Middle River and Dundalk next to Beth Steel...Crane Power Plant, Bear Creek, Dundee Creek (when you could walk across on the thick grass before they killed it)...fond early childhood memories of catfish, perch, spots and snapper blues, where I first heard about citation 30+ lb carp around there from the citations of Fishing in Maryland Annual and thought I hafta catch me some of those one day. Dad used to tell me stories of the bridge that connected to the island with the old recreation park that's part of Miller's Island Park now and him riding the railcars to Beth Steel down Dundalk Avenue and to the waterfront resort that is now North Point State Park. Retiring to Delmarva soon, is the entire peninsula to the Susky as a playground. The day 15 years ago that I began commuting over the Bay Bridge forever changed my mindset on Maryland fishing opportunities and a reality check on the incredible resource we have.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Are there flatheads there too? I've only caught them at Conowingo but maybe that's because they prefer faster moving water than other cats? I got more to learn about catfishing


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've never seen any flat heads caught there but the way they're spreading it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

The way they are spreading should be any day now.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Calendar is marked, so unless something comes up I will be there! Cant wait!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

DNR Fisheries erected these last year; this is on the Chester River. On the Choptank, Tuckahoe (down there this AM...can't wait to hit the water), Corsica. Looks like a coming-out party...coming to a tidal river near you.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm definitely not one of the guys that can quote the reg book, but I believe the Choptank River is one of those offlimits breeding grounds for stripers in the spring. It might have one of those crazy regs like if you lift a striper's tail out of the water your SOL (___ out of luck - fined).. Basically, someone better look into the date first. Stripers and cats will be feeding on any worms or bait fish tossed in the water


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Stripers...nuisance fish getting in the way of my cat and carp fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CoolDude said:


> I'm definitely not one of the guys that can quote the reg book, but I believe the Choptank River is one of those offlimits breeding grounds for stripers in the spring. It might have one of those crazy regs like if you lift a striper's tail out of the water your SOL (___ out of luck - fined).. Basically, someone better look into the date first. Stripers and cats will be feeding on any worms or bait fish tossed in the water


That's exactly why I chose the date so we wouldn't be bothered with crowds of rock fishermen. This is a catfish tournament and any rock caught will be very carefully released using a pier net. Can you join us?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

catman said:


> That's exactly why I chose the date so we wouldn't be bothered with crowds of rock fishermen. This is a catfish tournament and any rock caught will be very carefully released using a pier net. Can you join us?


I have no pier net ... would coming to this event without one be a violation?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> I have no pier net ... would coming to this event without one be a violation?


I have one that anyone can use. I suspect that a few others will bring one as well.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

catman said:


> I have one that anyone can use. I suspect that a few others will bring one as well.


I probably should get one some time ... though I have no idea what to look for! Going to Cabelas tomorrow, so I'll see if they have any ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> I probably should get one some time ... though I have no idea what to look for! Going to Cabelas tomorrow, so I'll see if they have any ...


This is what you want. I think Cabelas carries the folding one. This one has a 36" dia.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys just a little tip - This is the area where you need to put your bait.:fishing: I call it *THE KITCHEN TABLE*


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Cali you know from a previous post I don't fish for Black Drum but I'd be more than happy to share the rail with you for some catfish action.:fishing:


So....what species of cats can we expect to see at "the Tank"? Is it mostly 2-4# Channels? 
Are there any "monster" Blue cats to be had?

During the summer months I've actually caught spotted sea trout in the 12-14" class on the south side fishing "gulp" swimming mullets.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

fishhead said:


> I probably should get one some time ... though I have no idea what to look for! Going to Cabelas tomorrow, so I'll see if they have any ...


From a previous post, dude says that new tackle store on eastbound 50 on Kent Is., exit 39B is blowing them out for $22. That's where I'm getting mine.

Kind of a pain draggin a 3' circle net around though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> So....what species of cats can we expect to see at "the Tank"? Is it mostly 2-4# Channels?
> Are there any "monster" Blue cats to be had?.........


Yes it is mostly 2-4# Channels and that's the size I love to catch and eat. When I put 12 - 18 of those in my cooler I'm a very happy angler. I do however usually end up with 2 or 3 in the 5#-10# class and that's why I bring my drop/pier net. This year we also have a very good possibility of catching some tackle buster blue & flathead cats. Ain't that going to be a hoot. Anyway this season cats are going to be my primary target from my boat, piers, bridges and shore.:fishing: That's why they call me CATMAN


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Yes it is mostly 2-4# Channels and that's the size I love to catch and eat. When I put 12 - 18 of those in my cooler I'm a very happy angler. I do however usually end up with 2 or 3 in the 5#-10# class and that's why I bring my drop/pier net. This year we also have a very good possibility of catching some tackle buster blue & flathead cats. Ain't that going to be a hoot. Anyway this season cats are going to be my primary target from my boat, piers, bridges and shore.:fishing: That's why they call me CATMAN


HA HA HA.....OK Then


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys - Who is going to participate?

CHOPTANK PIER CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN - Saturday May 9th, 2015
WHERE - Talbot County Side
TIME - 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Catman, you still presiding over this event, given your upcoming surgery?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> Catman, you still presiding over this event, given your upcoming surgery?


With the surgery scheduled for May 5th I'm sorry to say with a great deal of disappointment "no". When I'm into rehab therapy I'll have a better feel as to when we can reschedule it. Again I'm sorry about the disappointment.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

catman said:


> With the surgery scheduled for May 5th I'm sorry to say with a great deal of disappointment "no". When I'm into rehab therapy I'll have a better feel as to when we can reschedule it. Again I'm sorry about the disappointment.


Hey, no problem ... get well again and we'll look forward to getting some catfishing schooling at a later date


----------

